
Apple offers gift cards for old iPhones, iPads, and computers (even PCs) - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/08/apple-expands-recyclinggift-card-program-to-iphones-ipads-more.ars
======
rbanffy
I don't have the stomach to hand in my perfectly functional (albeit extremely
slow by today's standards) G3 iMac for recycling.

